
Augmented Reality & Motion Capture Shopping App - nreece
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxQZuo6pFUw
======
theschwa
This is a start in the right direction. If this was combined with markerless
motion capture and cloth physics simulator, then this might be more viable,
but that's obviously a good ways off. Until something like that is created,
I'm not sure how useful I would find this.

